# Europiccola questions



## Mre4 (Aug 3, 2020)

Hi,

Recently acquired a 1995 Europiccola and have a couple of questions, I apologise if these have been answered before.

The pressure valve and steam arm leak slightly where they join to the boiler, and fibre washers haven't helped this. Should I use sealant to fix this, and if so, any particular kind?

The existing gasket at the base of the boiler was a thick, flat, green fibre one, and it seems better than the rubber o-ring that I replaced it with because it took me a few attempts to get the latter seated correctly and not leaking. Does anyone know whether I can get the green fibre-type one again?

Lastly, I failed to get the boiler secured tightly enough to the base. Any tips for how to get it tight without buying a three-legged oil filter tool?

Thanks,

Matt.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Mre4 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Recently acquired a 1995 Europiccola and have a couple of questions, I apologise if these have been answered before.
> 
> ...


 Matt, welcome to the fun of owning an Europiccola.

steam assembly leak: you need to tighten the nut from the inside, but make sure you secure the steam tap firmly in place, otherwise you will cause more damage than it's worth. You'll need an angled wrench or angled adapter to sort this out. I can't remember the exact size of the nut. I think it's 16 or 17mm.

spares: https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/ - always replace like for like. The heating element has changed slightly from time to time.

trying to secure the base To the boiler is a daunting task. Ultimately, it will lose up again. Best thing is to just live with it. But if you want to fix it, search this forum for la Pavoni. There are lots of people who refurbish them. Anyway, you'll need a vice and some wood to do this job. And it doesn't mean you'll get it right.

if you live near Newbury, Berkshire, I'm happy to give you my oil filter tool. I don't use it anymore.

Lots of resources here: http://www.francescoceccarelli.eu/lapavoni_eng.htm


----------



## Mre4 (Aug 3, 2020)

Hi MediumRoastSteam,

Thanks for your reply.

I've tightened the steam assembly as much as seemed appropriate, I could try tightening it further but I don't want to damage anything. I should have mentioned that the steam assembly had had a knock in transit, which I guess has put the mating surfaces out of alignment meaning that they won't seal properly without help.

Pictured is the gasket that came out of the bottom of the boiler. I got the pre-millennium service kit from theespressoshop.co.uk and assumed that since the gasket was different the old one was either a non-original one that had been put in by a previous owner, or had been superseded by the rubber o-ring one in the service kit.

I live in the East Midlands so not particularly close to Berkshire unfortunately, I appreciate the offer though.

Thanks,
Matt.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/45278-la-pav-pro-brasscopper-warnings-and-info/?tab=comments#comment-654691

The above should work for the Europiccola as well.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@Mre4 - I'm sorry I never owned A pre-mill machine so I'm not sure which gasket is best.

@coffeechap can help, also @jimbojohn55 and Batian who already replied.


----------



## Mre4 (Aug 3, 2020)

Thanks @MediumRoastSteam.

@Batian, thanks for this. I've found that I can do the nut on the steam arm using a socket on a wobble extension bar through the hole where the group attaches, but these might be useful for the pressure valve nut.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

For the pressure valve nut an offset ring spanner (16mm) through the grouphead hole has worked for me recently. I would replace the washer whilst you're at it. Some PTFE tape round the threads wouldn't do any harm either.


----------



## Mre4 (Aug 3, 2020)

Thanks MartinB. I tried an offset ring spanner that I borrowed but unfortunately it wasn't at quite the right angle to fit. Instead I managed to use a t-bar through the group hole after putting the socket in through the boiler fill hole first to tighten the pressure valve nut. No leaks on the first test, so I appears it might just have been as simple as tightening the fittings more than I had been doing, as MediumRoastSteam suggested in the first place!


----------

